# Top 10 Best Pools - U.S.



## pedro47 (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is a list of the Top 10 Best Pools in the United States by a major travel agency.
1. Grand Hyatt Kauai Resort & Spa, Poipu, Hawaii
2. Omini Orlando Resort Champion Gate, Davenport, Florida
3. Four Seasons Resort Hualalai Histotic Ka'upulehu, Kailua-Kona, Hawaii
4. Sheraton Vistana Villages - International Drive, Orlando, Florida
5. Grand Wailea Resort Hotel & Spa, Wailea, Hawaii
6. Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive, Orlando, Florida
7. Bellagio, Las Vegas, Nevada
8. Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress, Orlando, Florida
9. Hyatt Regency Hill Country Resort & Spa, San Antonoio, Texas
10. Nickelodeon Family Suites by Holiday Inn, Orlando, Florida

Would you believe that there is not one Marriott's Resort on this list.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 28, 2010)

And no Disney either. 
I'm not familiar with the pools on the list so I can't say for certain, but if you are talking strictly about "pools", than Disney Beah Club's Stormalong Bay should probably be in there somewhere. 

As I said, I'm not familiar with those that made the list so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## saluki (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been to 3 of these - Hyatts in Kauai & San Antonio + the Grand Wailea. All 3 of those are great pools - especially the Grand Hyatt Kauai.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 2, 2010)

My favorite pool is the ocean - Cancun, and Hawaii are a couple of my favorites.    Sorry, I just don't get excited about pools. I have to admit it was fun to take my kids to see them have the experience.  I need a little wave action or some fish to stare at.  In Puerto Vallarta we got to hear the whales sing while snorkeling.  You can't get that in a pool, but the Sheraton Desert Oasis does have music underwater.  
We have been to 2 on your list and liked them -
Sheraton Vistana Villages - International Drive, Orlando, Florida
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive, Orlando, Florida

I agree that the Disney's Beach Club at Stormalong Bay is a great pool, too.

Darlene


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 3, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Would you believe that there is not one Marriott's Resort on this list.



Perhaps Marriott and Disney failed to pay the appropriate "listing fee."


----------

